# Custom recovery for Samsung galxy j5 (j500F)???



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## jonny789 (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you rooted your phone ?
Which app or method did you use for rooting ?


----------



## tiger411 (Aug 25, 2015)

Any working root method for our Samsung Galaxy J5?


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't rooted it yet..
I wanted a Custom recovery to backup my rom first..
But if you want to root.. try Towelroot app, someone suggested me this app.


----------



## batsam (Aug 27, 2015)

*you need to root first to install custom room*

towel root app not yet work on samsung j500 android version
 5.1.1

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

I'am looking for it too. does anyone knows how to root  samsung j5  5.1.1 lollipop


----------



## tiger411 (Aug 27, 2015)

*somebody can try this root method?*

Our fellow XDA member iamkilenem send me this message. "Hi you can root the J5 with odin and the CF Auto Root File For sme500h all files are in the zip file below, make sure you enable usb debugging first or it will not work
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7r...y7xahr/sj5.zip"

Somebody can try and confirm this?



batsam said:


> towel root app not yet work on samsung j500 android version
> 5.1.1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## batsam (Aug 27, 2015)

*they remove the file*

by the way thanks I'll just have to wait


----------



## jonny789 (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone knows , How to force " LTE only"  in J5 ??

 I am seeing it neither  in Network mode options nor in service mode. 
Where is that option ?


----------



## tiger411 (Aug 30, 2015)

batsam said:


> by the way thanks I'll just have to wait

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAgKzhIgx2s
can you try this?


----------



## batsam (Aug 30, 2015)

*hi jonny*

why dont you try look for an app in the play store sim card manager lte version coz I think lte provides by network .In some region you can change the sim card for an lte version or you can ask it in your network  provider.I hope that might help

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

the dual sim card in the play store got some lte option i think it was a paid verion i cant hardly remember


----------



## Scrabbledo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi @tiger411.
I would try it but there is no file behind your provided link!

Update:
Beside this, when I look on the Autoroot-Chainfire website the root-files for the SM-E500H are only for Android 4.4.4! That will not work on Andorid 5.1.1!


----------



## tiger411 (Aug 31, 2015)

Scrabbledo said:


> Hi @tiger411.
> I would try it but there is no file behind your provided link!
> 
> Update:
> Beside this, when I look on the Autoroot-Chainfire website the root-files for the SM-E500H are only for Android 4.4.4! That will not work on Andorid 5.1.1!

Click to collapse



I'd tried it. I did not work.
Now my Knox is tripped.

UPDATE: root-files for the SM-E500H works on SM-J500FXXU1A0H1.
Now I'm rooted.


----------



## batsam (Aug 31, 2015)

*Hi scrabbledo*

Kind I ask you what region firmware did you flash is it Russian sm j500hXXU1AOG4


----------



## tiger411 (Aug 31, 2015)

batsam said:


> kind i ask you what region firmware did you flash is it russian sm j500hxxu1aog4

Click to collapse



ksa sm-j500fxxu1aoh1

UPDATE: root-files for the SM-E500H works on SM-J500FXXU1A0H1.
Now I'm rooted.


----------



## Sahillstone (Sep 1, 2015)

Can you please provide the link? @tiger411


----------



## tiger411 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sahillstone said:


> Can you please provide the link? @tiger411

Click to collapse



https://download.chainfire.eu/718/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-e53g-e53gxx-sme500h.zip


----------



## Sahillstone (Sep 2, 2015)

*Thanks*



tiger411 said:


> https://download.chainfire.eu/718/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-e53g-e53gxx-sme500h.zip

Click to collapse



Hey! Thanks for the link..
Now i want to ask will it work on my device having build number LMY48B.J500FXXU1AOFA??
Thanks!


----------



## tiger411 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sahillstone said:


> Hey! Thanks for the link..
> Now i want to ask will it work on my device having build number LMY48B.J500FXXU1AOFA??
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I don't know. Just Try it.


----------



## mire.centrino (Sep 9, 2015)

i have j500G 5.1.1 how to root i need help please.


----------



## jonny789 (Sep 12, 2015)

Any Progress in rooting this device ?


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## serdotlinecho (Sep 19, 2015)

I've successfully rooted my Galaxy J5 SM-J500G.

Firmware version: XXU1AOG4 
Odin 3.10.6
Root file: CF-Auto-Root-e53g-e53gxx-sme500h


----------



## batsam (Sep 25, 2015)

serdotlinecho said:


> I've successfully rooted my Galaxy J5 SM-J500G.
> 
> Firmware version: XXU1AOG4
> Odin 3.10.6
> Root file: CF-Auto-Root-e53g-e53gxx-sme500h

Click to collapse



Hi,
Did you find costum recovery for phone


----------



## serdotlinecho (Sep 26, 2015)

batsam said:


> Hi,
> Did you find costum recovery for phone

Click to collapse



Nope, I haven't found cwm or twrp for galaxy j5 yet. But there's cwm for galaxy j7, though. 

I think I want to flash the new galaxy j5 5.1.1 J500GXXU1AOI2 firmware and try to root with the same root file and see whether it works or not.


----------



## batsam (Sep 26, 2015)

serdotlinecho said:


> Nope, I haven't found cwm or twrp for galaxy j5 yet. But there's cwm for galaxy j7, though.
> 
> I think I want to flash the new galaxy j5 5.1.1 J500GXXU1AOI2 firmware and try to root with the same root file and see whether it works or not.

Click to collapse



Good luck men,
Have you tried  reboot your rooted phone yet?


----------



## serdotlinecho (Sep 28, 2015)

batsam said:


> Good luck men,
> Have you tried  reboot your rooted phone yet?

Click to collapse



I've sucessfully rooted the latest firmware with the same root file with odin.

Firmware version : J500GXXU1AOI2


----------



## Sahillstone (Sep 28, 2015)

serdotlinecho said:


> I've sucessfully rooted the latest firmware with the same root file with odin.
> 
> Firmware version : J500GXXU1AOI2

Click to collapse



If Anyone have stock Rom link here please reply ??


----------



## fastsquatch (Sep 29, 2015)

stock rom is available from sammobile.com - it's right at 1GB even so it takes a while but I can verify that at least the recovery.img pulled out of and re-flashed worked (yes, I hosed up my recovery as I n00b my way through various experiments with my J5).

Anyone successfully used the TWRP for the J7 incidentally (yes, I tried that and it hosed things up - odin did a "FAIL (Size)" on it, indicating perhaps the partition table between the J7 and J5 are different?)


----------



## Sahillstone (Sep 29, 2015)

fastsquatch said:


> stock rom is available from sammobile.com - it's right at 1GB even so it takes a while but I can verify that at least the recovery.img pulled out of and re-flashed worked (yes, I hosed up my recovery as I n00b my way through various experiments with my J5).
> 
> Anyone successfully used the TWRP for the J7 incidentally (yes, I tried that and it hosed things up - odin did a "FAIL (Size)" on it, indicating perhaps the partition table between the J7 and J5 are different?)

Click to collapse



Can you please provide a download link for that rom? Thanks


----------



## batsam (Sep 29, 2015)

*Hard brick my phone how to fix no power*

Hello guys,

Can anyone help me plz.I hard brick my phone  if turn it on it keeps on vibrating.I tried to go to download mode no luck.It also vibrate when charge and connect to computer.my lop top don't recognize my phone anymore.I rooted my phone without recovery cmw or twrp.I tried to search for the solution still no luck thanks in advance


----------



## Sahillstone (Sep 29, 2015)

batsam said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me plz.I hard brick my phone  if turn it on it keeps on vibrating.I tried to go to download mode no luck.It also vibrate when charge and connect to computer.my lop top don't recognize my phone anymore.I rooted my phone without recovery cmw or twrp.I tried to search for the solution still no luck thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Is your device being detected by Odin?


----------



## fastsquatch (Sep 29, 2015)

Sahillstone said:


> Can you please provide a download link for that rom? Thanks

Click to collapse



Sure - but PLEASE PLEASE note that these are very specific. *You must have the SM-J500FN for this link to work at all*, and then you need to pick out which phone you purchased. Pity me, I was on holiday in Greece with a non-choppable-to-nanoSIM microSIM so the Cosmote J5 was literally the only phone I could find on the island I was at, so this is my new phone now. Sweet.

So* I chose the "COS" CSC* to download, registering (but not paying for premium speeds) to do so. 

I haven't flashed the full ROM but I pulled the recovery.img out of it and it flashed perfectly (via odin, from VMWare Fusion on a Mac if it matters), so I am assuming the rest will work. *You'll likely need to pick some different carrier.*

I am a very new member so I'm prevented from making this an actual URL, sorry, use "http" etc at the start and replace spaces with slashes and it should work (I had to do that to get around the understandable XDA new-user anti-spam URL filter): sammobile.com firmwares database SM-J500FN


----------



## Sahillstone (Sep 29, 2015)

fastsquatch said:


> Sure - but PLEASE PLEASE note that these are very specific. *You must have the SM-J500FN for this link to work at all*, and then you need to pick out which phone you purchased. Pity me, I was on holiday in Greece with a non-choppable-to-nanoSIM microSIM so the Cosmote J5 was literally the only phone I could find on the island I was at, so this is my new phone now. Sweet.
> 
> So* I chose the "COS" CSC* to download, registering (but not paying for premium speeds) to do so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have SM-J500F will it work?


----------



## fastsquatch (Sep 29, 2015)

Sahillstone said:


> I have SM-J500F will it work?

Click to collapse



That link should work for yours I believe - but proof is better than belief - if you look at the model number the J500F's list themselves as SM-J500FN:


```
<Ibiza>~/Desktop % adb devices -l
List of devices attached
2e16feb7               device usb:337641472X product:j5nltexx model:SM_J500FN device:j5nlte
```

If you do the same 'adb devices -l' test you should see the same, then my link will work. On the bright side, even if you have a different model number, that sammobile.com site seems to have every stock firmware, easily searchable so you can find what you need.


----------



## batsam (Oct 1, 2015)

Sahillstone said:


> Is your device being detected by Odin?

Click to collapse



nope! even adb cannot sync.


----------



## Corneille95' (Oct 2, 2015)

jonny789 said:


> Anyone knows , How to force " LTE only"  in J5 ??
> 
> I am seeing it neither  in Network mode options nor in service mode.
> Where is that option ?

Click to collapse



How did you get to Service Mode on the J5?

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




fastsquatch said:


> Sure - but PLEASE PLEASE note that these are very specific. *You must have the SM-J500FN for this link to work at all*, and then you need to pick out which phone you purchased. Pity me, I was on holiday in Greece with a non-choppable-to-nanoSIM microSIM so the Cosmote J5 was literally the only phone I could find on the island I was at, so this is my new phone now. Sweet.
> 
> So* I chose the "COS" CSC* to download, registering (but not paying for premium speeds) to do so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you provide a link to this recovery.img you pulled out ... ?


----------



## redace0001 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello guys !

I'm using a Samsung Galaxy J5 (SM-J500FN) and i'm looking for a custom recovery (to install .zip files of Xposed lollipop version) I can't find TWRP or CWM custom recovery for it !
Only J7 is supported ...
I've already rooted my phone via Autoroot but when i'm trying to go in recovery mode, i'm stuck in a black screen ... I can't do anything than remove the battery and do something else ...
Any idea or link ?


----------



## harshadkashyap (Oct 4, 2015)

can anyone tell me how to root galaxy j100h


----------



## redace0001 (Oct 4, 2015)

harshadkashyap said:


> can anyone tell me how to root galaxy j100h

Click to collapse



I'm not sure of it but you can try the autoroot process of j5 phone but don't forget to backup your system or just download your actual system version via sammobile !
PS:I'm not responsible if you make your phone unusable .
Good luck


----------



## CTXz (Oct 5, 2015)

I could try to build twrp for this device. However I need a tester that is often active since I don't own the device


----------



## redace0001 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm volunteer only if the restoration of my phone (via the md5 file of my phone) is possible without loose of data ^^
Thanks to you for your help !


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## harshadkashyap (Oct 5, 2015)

ctxz for whom u are building twrp


----------



## redace0001 (Oct 5, 2015)

CTXz , just tell me what to do !
Thanks you and good luck


----------



## CTXz (Oct 5, 2015)

thanks allot guys. I already started working on it. I will pm you with my hangouts or telegram when I need you. Thanks for the support 

Also the sources are based for the j500f. However it should work on all models


----------



## CTXz (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok guys, My 1st TWRP Build is done.

*PLEASE BE AWARE THAT I HAVE NO IDEA IF THIS WORKS SINCE I DO NOT OWN THIS DEVICE*

For link please PM me. I will send you the file + instructions

*NOTICE : I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE EVEN THOUGH NOTHING CAN GO WRONG IF YOU DO EVERYTHING RIGHT*


----------



## bhattjunaid (Oct 6, 2015)

link plzzz


----------



## CTXz (Oct 6, 2015)

bhattjunaid said:


> link plzzz

Click to collapse



Ok I will pm you


----------



## bhattjunaid (Oct 6, 2015)

thnxx


----------



## bhattjunaid (Oct 6, 2015)

not working

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 6, 2015)

LINK PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I have the J500H model. Thank You.  





CTXz said:


> Ok guys, My 1st TWRP Build is done.
> 
> *PLEASE BE AWARE THAT I HAVE NO IDEA IF THIS WORKS SINCE I DO NOT OWN THIS DEVICE*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sundara13 (Oct 6, 2015)

can you PM link to me ??
sory for bad english


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 6, 2015)

What Model do you have??


----------



## sundara13 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have J500G.


Sent from my SM-J500G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

Link Please 




CTXz said:


> thanks allot guys. I already started working on it. I will pm you with my hangouts or telegram when I need you. Thanks for the support
> 
> Also the sources are based for the j500f. However it should work on all models

Click to collapse


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 6, 2015)

What Model do you have?? 





sundara13 said:


> can you PM link to me ??
> sory for bad english

Click to collapse


----------



## sundara13 (Oct 6, 2015)

SM-J500G




tuntun2526 said:


> What Model do you have??

Click to collapse


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 6, 2015)

Will be so happy if we can get TWRP working as it will make building of Custom Rom far easy. I think.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 6, 2015)

No problem guys  I will make a new build when I come home with last_kmsg so I can debug why its looping in splash screen  So I will PM you once the build is ready!

Also, does anyone of you have experience with adb. It would be helpful because I wouldn't have to explain so much.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 6, 2015)

OK guys I need a tester at the moment. Please PM me if you want to test. The build will not work, however this one has last_kmsg enabled so I can see why it doesn't boot into recovery. I will send you some instructions to follow


----------



## redace0001 (Oct 7, 2015)

CTXz said:


> OK guys I need a tester at the moment. Please PM me if you want to test. The build will not work, however this one has last_kmsg enabled so I can see why it doesn't boot into recovery. I will send you some instructions to follow

Click to collapse



Me ! I will try it when at home


----------



## CTXz (Oct 7, 2015)

WOOOOHOOO! GOOD NEWS GUYS! I GOT TWRP 2.8.7.0 BOOTING!

Huuuge thanks to @bhattjunaid for testing this since I don't own this device!

This has been tested on the J500F. However it should work on other versions too (You need to test guys)

I will upload it in a extra thread in the Galaxy J forum. Thanks for the support guys


----------



## bhattjunaid (Oct 7, 2015)

yes it works fine.

Sent from my SM-J500F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## CTXz (Oct 7, 2015)

It's up guys!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...-galaxy-j5-t3219901/post63180103#post63180103


----------



## bhattjunaid (Oct 7, 2015)

xposedframework for j5 plzz


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,
I tested on Chinese Model SM-J5008 = Not working
I bought this phone in the China Mobile Shop.

I've a message  In menu select continue (VOL up):  
Secure Download : Enable


----------



## redace0001 (Oct 7, 2015)

celta1976 said:


> Hi,
> I tested on Chinese Model SM-J5008 = Not working
> I bought this phone in the China Mobile Shop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to "Settings" and then to the "Developper settings" to turn on "OEM unlocking" and "USB debuging"  !
Then you will be able to upload the recovery and other ROM to your phone whit Odin!

Good Luck


----------



## CTXz (Oct 7, 2015)

celta1976 said:


> Hi,
> I tested on Chinese Model SM-J5008 = Not working
> I bought this phone in the China Mobile Shop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What menu? Download mode  or twrp?

If you have root, try to flash via flashify or rashr or whatever


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 7, 2015)

@redace0001 : In Developper settings, USB debuging is turned on but OEM unlocking option is missing.

@CTXz : in Menu Download Mode.
How can I root my phone ? Which program ?

I would like to change Roms because on theses chinese phones, there aren't Google App. (Play Store....)


----------



## CTXz (Oct 7, 2015)

celta1976 said:


> @redace0001 : In Developper settings, USB debuging is turned on but OEM unlocking option is missing.
> 
> @CTXz : in Menu Download Mode.
> How can I root my phone ? Which program ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm.... Secure Download is normal though :/ 

What happends when you try to flash it. And what does odin say?

If you can get TWRP working you can ROOT with TWRP. If not, then root is here https://download.chainfire.eu/718/CF...xx-sme500h.zip. Apparently it works for the J500

PS to all. If you have trouble with TWRP for your model, please write it into the TWRP thread now, not here. If you missed the link you can find it here : TWRP for J5


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 7, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Hmmm.... Secure Download is normal though :/
> 
> What happends when you try to flash it. And what does odin say?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Will flash as soon as my laptop is back.


----------



## akasharif (Oct 7, 2015)

I have successfully installed Custom TWRP 2.8.7.0 recovery on my SM-J500H, its working fine.

Note: I am tested some feature not working on my device below,
its minor problem, Not panic for me.
********** 1. Brightness slider level not working on twrp
********** 2. Mount not working witn PC (MTP&Mount Usb Storage).
********** 3. Reboot into recovery mode not working from via twrp.
#adding another some of minor problem+++++++
********** 4. usb_otg not working on twrp
********** 5. "Format data" option not work properly (But Advanced Wipe & Factory reset working good)

                             {Special thanks to sir "CTXz" for good custom recovery building}
Sent from my SM-J500H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 8, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Hmmm.... Secure Download is normal though :/
> 
> What happends when you try to flash it. And what does odin say?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tested to install the root with odin but the same problem. A screen appears (in Chinese) saying that's impossible to install it because of secure download is enabled.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 8, 2015)

Did you try methods like Towel root or king root yet?


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 8, 2015)

akasharif said:


> I have successfully installed Custom TWRP 2.8.7.0 recovery on my SM-J500H , its working fine.
> 
> Note: I am tested some feature not working on my device below,
> its minor problem, Not panic for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to know as I have a J500H too, what do you mean by brightness and rebooy into recovery not working??


----------



## cmxcorp (Oct 8, 2015)

works like a charm :highfive:


----------



## CTXz (Oct 8, 2015)

cmxcorp said:


> works like a charm :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thanks . What model do you have?


----------



## akasharif (Oct 8, 2015)

tuntun2526 said:


> Good to know as I have a J500H too, what do you mean by brightness and rebooy into recovery not working??

Click to collapse



I mean that below----
1. Reboot into recovery mode from/via TWRP not working
2. Screen brightness slider Not working on recovery(When i try brightness level "up & down" its showing same brightness level).

You have to go TWRP recovery>Settings>Screen> you found Brightness slider, now try up & down its not work.


----------



## cmxcorp (Oct 8, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Thanks . What model do you have?

Click to collapse



J500F


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 8, 2015)

akasharif said:


> I mean that below----
> 1. Reboot into recovery mode from/via TWRP not working
> 2. Screen brightness slider Not working on recovery(When i try brightness level "up & down" its showing same brightness level).
> 
> You have to go TWRP recovery>Settings>Screen> you found Brightness slider, now try up & down its not work.

Click to collapse




Ha, those are minor problems. Now for some Custom Roms.


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 8, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Did you try methods like Towel root or king root yet?

Click to collapse



The both but not working...


----------



## CTXz (Oct 8, 2015)

tuntun2526 said:


> Ha, those are minor problems. Now for some Custom Roms.

Click to collapse



Theoretically I could make one. There are plenty of ROMs for other SD 410 devices. I would need a active tester with knowledge of adb though


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 8, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Theoretically I could make one. There are plenty of ROMs for other SD 410 devices. I would need a active tester with knowledge of adb though

Click to collapse



You've been so kind to us. Thank You so much.


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## MrMosQuito (Oct 8, 2015)

I have J500H/DS how to root this device note i have tried kingo root and towel root and also tried odin cm auto root tar file which failed in odin please guyz tell me how u rooted this device with no issue??


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 8, 2015)

Which root file did you use, pretty sure the one for sm-e500H should work. Did you toggle the unlock bootloader in the developer's option?


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 8, 2015)

MrMosQuito said:


> I have J500H/DS how to root this device note i have tried kingo root and towel root and also tried odin cm auto root tar file which failed in odin please guyz tell me how u rooted this device with no issue??

Click to collapse





tuntun2526 said:


> Which root file did you use, pretty sure the one for sm-e500H should work. Did you toggle the unlock bootloader in the developer's option?

Click to collapse



I did the same thing like @MrMosQuito, but all failed.  I don't have unlock bootloader option in the developer's settings.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 9, 2015)

MrMosQuito said:


> I have J500H/DS how to root this device note i have tried kingo root and towel root and also tried odin cm auto root tar file which failed in odin please guyz tell me how u rooted this device with no issue??

Click to collapse



Flash twrp. Once it is flashed download super su zip. Then flash supersu via twrp and you got root


----------



## MrMosQuito (Oct 9, 2015)

tuntun2526 said:


> Which root file did you use, pretty sure the one for sm-e500H should work. Did you toggle the unlock bootloader in the developer's option?

Click to collapse



Atfer toggling unlock bootloader option i flashed the same file now my device is rooted thanks but my one year warranty is lost because knox is now 0×1 is it possible to change this to 0×0 incase of warranty claim it will help me??


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 9, 2015)

MrMosQuito said:


> Atfer toggling unlock bootloader option i flashed the same file now my device is rooted thanks but my one year warranty is lost because knox is now 0×1 is it possible to change this to 0×0 incase of warranty claim it will help me??

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I dunno.


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 10, 2015)

I found how to root my samsung J5 and to install TWRP with a locked Bootloader !!! My Model SM-J5008 (China Mobile)

First, download CROM Services, file .apk here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60204006&postcount=5 and install, execute in the phone.


Second, with odin,  flash this files :


tiger411 said:


> https://download.chainfire.eu/718/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-e53g-e53gxx-sme500h.zip

Click to collapse









And finally, install TWRP !!

Thanks to all


----------



## CTXz (Oct 10, 2015)

celta1976 said:


> I found how to root my samsung J5 and to install TWRP with a locked Bootloader !!! My Model SM-J5008 (China Mobile)
> 
> First, download CROM Services, file .apk here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60204006&postcount=5 and install, execute in the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! I have mentioned you in the TWRP thread. Did you flash gapps yet? If not, I recommend those : http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/gapps-google-apps-minimal-edition-t2943330 

Also make a backup before flashing, Incase your stock ROM doesn't allow to flash gapps


----------



## MrMosQuito (Oct 10, 2015)

Guyz is it possible to get back KNOX to 0×0 to claim warranty in future in case required? Because my knox is clicked and my one year warranty is lost after flashing e500 file for root purpose??


----------



## CTXz (Oct 10, 2015)

MrMosQuito said:


> Guyz is it possible to get back KNOX to 0×0 to claim warranty in future in case required? Because my knox is clicked and my one year warranty is lost after flashing e500 file for root purpose??

Click to collapse



Nope. Always inform yourselve before you flash


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 10, 2015)

celta1976 said:


> I found how to root my samsung J5 and to install TWRP with a locked Bootloader !!! My Model SM-J5008 (China Mobile)
> 
> First, download CROM Services, file .apk here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60204006&postcount=5 and install, execute in the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy for you. Good that you didn't give up easily.


----------



## celta1976 (Oct 10, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Great! I have mentioned you in the TWRP thread. Did you flash gapps yet? If not, I recommend those : http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/gapps-google-apps-minimal-edition-t2943330
> 
> Also make a backup before flashing, Incase your stock ROM doesn't allow to flash gapps

Click to collapse



Thanks, I installed gapps. !! Perfect. Backup done.

Actually, My Official rom on my phone hasn't French Language. Only chinese or English.
Can I install official rom of SM-J500F for example instead of Official version SM-J5008 ??
Or tell me a name of a custom rom I can install.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 10, 2015)

celta1976 said:


> Thanks, I installed gapps. !! Perfect. Backup done.
> 
> Actually, My Official rom on my phone hasn't French Language. Only chinese or English.
> Can I install official rom of SM-J500F for example instead of Official version SM-J5008 ??
> Or tell me a name of a custom rom I can install.

Click to collapse



I will take a look into the ROMs. I will tell you what I can do. I think I will make a flashable zip with the stock ROM for twrp. Don't try to flash a stock firmware via Odin. Your bootloader will probably not allow it and with that said, you will loose all data and the TWRP recovery


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 11, 2015)

I have flashed the xposed arm zip file, reboot and it's working fine on stock odex rom. Make sure to do nandroid backup before flashing xposed. Some wanam lollipop tweaks did not apply after reboot like the circle battery and center clock.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 11, 2015)

serdotlinecho said:


> I have flashed the xposed arm zip file, reboot and it's working fine on stock odex rom. Make sure to do nandroid backup before flashing xposed. Some wanam lollipop tweaks did not apply after reboot like the circle battery and center clock.

Click to collapse



Please tell me where you downloaded it! The one I recommended boot looped! A guy is begging me to get XPosed working so this would make him very happy.


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 11, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Please tell me where you downloaded it! The one I recommended boot looped! A guy is begging me to get XPosed working so this would make him very happy.

Click to collapse



Lol. I didn't get boot loop when I flashed the xposed zip file on my first attempt!
All I did was download and install the latest xposed installer apk and flash xposed zip file by wanam and reboot. 

You can get the apk and zip file from here.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 11, 2015)

serdotlinecho said:


> Lol. I didn't get boot loop when I flashed the xposed zip file on my first attempt!
> All I did was download and install the latest xposed installer apk and flash xposed zip file by wanam and reboot.
> 
> You can get the apk and zip file from here.

Click to collapse



64 bit or 32bit. Also did you have to wipe before. We tried those and we got a bootloop


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 11, 2015)

32 bit. Before I download the zip file, I ran the command "cat /proc/cpuinfo" inside termux to check the cpu architecture and it shows "ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)". So it is 32 bit architecture. So I download the arm version.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

I did experienced boot loop after reboot from twrp for the first time. It is not because of xposed though. You can read here.


----------



## souvikpal (Oct 11, 2015)

*Here steps I've tried...*

Ok guyz I am a J5 owner, and here is the whole situation:

1.	No root app(s) currently able to root SM-J500F. “Partial” root works by flash files made for other models like E5 (By ChainFire). I’ve rooted my phone with Odin by flash files of E5. 

2.	After rooting recovery mode will stop working. If you install the CWM (that comes with flash files, in my case, CWM for E5) with Rom Manager, your device will never boot, you’ll be forced to flash stock rom. And off course, Rom Manager currently has no xxx.zip files to download for J5.

3.	You can use *TWRP 2.8.7.0*, build by CTXz (Hats off to you, Sir); but there are bugs in phone basic functions like Brightness slider, USB OTG etc..

Please try to make a workaround CTXz sir; and Koushik Dutta sir please build a CWM for J5.

After rooting I was trying to set device status official and enable ota update. It is important because Smart Switch currently not detecting j5 firmware (backup works fine) and Kies3 says device is compatible with smartswitch!!

Triangle away reset flash counter to zero but can’t find system modified workaround. 

Tried “removing memory card” method available on net. Also wiped data of SysScope with Titanium; but no luck!
At last, Wanam Xposed was only solution to try. But Xposed Framework installation failed due to device wasn’t booting in recovery mode!

I can't post screenshots right now, as I am a new user..


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 11, 2015)

If you want to install and flash xposed on J5 stock odex rom, avoid flashing E5 root file. If you'd already rooted using the E5 root file, do not flash twrp and reboot from twrp, you'll get boot loop. What you need to do is try to unroot or wipe dalvik cache and flash the stock rom(recommended). Then flash twrp and root your J5 via twrp. Install xposed apk file and reboot to twrp recovery. Then, flash the xposed zip file.

After you tap reboot system in twrp menu, your device will be stuck at samsung boot logo, just be patient during the boot process because it needs to rebuild the entire ART libraries. Wait until you see "android is upgrading optimizing apps..." and you will see your lockscreen after that. Happy tweaking!


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## CTXz (Oct 11, 2015)

To everyone who needs root

May I remind you that you can root via TWRP. Just download supersu.zip and flash it. This will enable root


----------



## souvikpal (Oct 12, 2015)

How to clear dalvik cache without having access to recovery mode?
I want to completely destroy all data (to set knox counter 0) and install twrp. How can I do that?

And can you give me link of supersu and xposed compatible with j5, please?


----------



## CTXz (Oct 12, 2015)

souvikpal said:


> How to clear dalvik cache without having access to recovery mode?
> I want to completely destroy all data (to set knox counter 0) and install twrp. How can I do that?
> 
> And can you give me link of supersu and xposed compatible with j5, please?

Click to collapse



You can't flash twrp without voiding Knox. Nor can you reset Knox. 

Supersu zip is here https://download.chainfire.eu/696/SuperSU


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 12, 2015)

souvikpal said:


> How to clear dalvik cache without having access to recovery mode?
> I want to completely destroy all data (to set knox counter 0) and install twrp. How can I do that?
> 
> And can you give me link of supersu and xposed compatible with j5, please?

Click to collapse



Here's the files you need, xposed apk and xposed zip file(arm 32bit).

Make sure your device was not rooted with the E5 root file and wipe the dalvik cache before flashing the zip file.


----------



## souvikpal (Oct 13, 2015)

Installed and rooted via twrp!!
Thanks all.... will try xposed when I will get some free time.


----------



## Shaan12345 (Oct 14, 2015)

Does any one know of custom roms for J500F


----------



## CTXz (Oct 14, 2015)

Shaan12345 said:


> Does any one know of custom roms for J500F

Click to collapse



There are none


----------



## Shaan12345 (Oct 14, 2015)

Are there chances of Cm13 on J500F

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

Actually had there been any development at all for the J-series


----------



## CTXz (Oct 14, 2015)

Shaan12345 said:


> Are there chances of Cm13 on J500F
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------
> 
> Actually had there been any development at all for the J-series

Click to collapse



Yes. But I would build 12.1 and then 13. Because 13 is still not working


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 14, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Yes. But I would build 12.1 and then 13. Because 13 is still not working

Click to collapse



Yesss!!! Unofficial RR based on CM would be a good place to start


----------



## Shaan12345 (Oct 15, 2015)

Are you doing it?


----------



## CTXz (Oct 15, 2015)

Shaan12345 said:


> Are you doing it?

Click to collapse



Still not sure. I am busy with other projects at the moment but I could try it


----------



## Shaan12345 (Oct 15, 2015)

Can You please do it.I'm dying for it.


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 15, 2015)

I would love to flash CM 12.1 on J5 too.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




souvikpal said:


> Installed and rooted via twrp!!
> Thanks all.... will try xposed when I will get some free time.

Click to collapse



Great. Xposed should working fine if you flash the right zip file. Wipe dalvik cache before flashing.


----------



## Shaan12345 (Oct 16, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Still not sure. I am busy with other projects at the moment but I could try it

Click to collapse



Please man I'm dying for it


----------



## darksam_ (Oct 16, 2015)

There really TWRP for this mobile? I understood that not, another option is CM12


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2015)

A few posts deleted. 

Please seek permission before posting another members work. 

Thanks, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## CTXz (Oct 16, 2015)

darksam_ said:


> There really TWRP for this mobile? I understood that not, another option is CM12

Click to collapse



Here is my OFFICIAL post for TWRP 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-twrp-2-8-7-0-samsung-galaxy-j5-t3219901


----------



## darksam_ (Oct 17, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Here is my OFFICIAL post for TWRP
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-twrp-2-8-7-0-samsung-galaxy-j5-t3219901

Click to collapse



 Thanks friend, I am new to the forum and how it works is still not 100%. great thread


----------



## Kingston1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, this one works with my SM-J500H/DS

PDA: J500HXXU1AOH2
CSC: J500HOXE1AOH2

Root + CWM: CF-Auto-Root-e53g-e53gxx-sme500h.zip

Note: Enable OEM Unlock in Developer settings


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## CTXz (Oct 17, 2015)

Kingston1 said:


> Well, this one works with my SM-J500H/DS
> 
> PDA: J500HXXU1AOH2
> CSC: J500HOXE1AOH2
> ...

Click to collapse



Does cwm mount the correct partitions?


----------



## Kingston1 (Oct 18, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Does cwm mount the correct partitions?

Click to collapse



CWM doesn't start up sometimes, and no it doesn't mount correct partitions in my phone
btw, that recovery is only for rooting J500F, I think


----------



## CTXz (Oct 18, 2015)

Kingston1 said:


> CWM doesn't start up sometimes, and no it doesn't mount correct partitions in my phone
> btw, that recovery is only for rooting J500F, I think

Click to collapse



Well if that's the case then I would root with TWRP by flashing supersu zip. If you want Xposed you might need to use twrp to flash it.


----------



## tharneetharan (Oct 19, 2015)

When is the next root for Samsung j5 ?


----------



## Kingston1 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've successfully rooted my J5 (J500H/DS) with that CWM method
but recovery doesn't seem to work :/


----------



## CTXz (Oct 20, 2015)

Kingston1 said:


> I've successfully rooted my J5 (J500H/DS) with that CWM method
> but recovery doesn't seem to work :/

Click to collapse



Well then just use twrp


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 24, 2015)

Any progress on CM12.1 for J5???? Thanks.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 24, 2015)

No I didn't even start yet, I am too busy with other projects at the moment


----------



## tuntun2526 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh OK, no worries then.


----------



## serdotlinecho (Oct 24, 2015)

Mods that are working on my J5 flashed via TWRP:

Xposed framework arm32 by wanam.
Dolby ATMOS sound effect.
iOS 9.1 emojis.


----------



## hussain_16 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Where i can find the forum for J5*

HI guys,

Can anyone tell were to find the J5 development forum is ??? i was searching from the day i bought this the mobile kindly help me in searching the J5 forum in XDA pleassseeeee thanks in advance 

Regards
Taufiq


----------



## CTXz (Nov 1, 2015)

hussain_16 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell were to find the J5 development forum is ??? i was searching from the day i bought this the mobile kindly help me in searching the J5 forum in XDA pleassseeeee thanks in advance
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's none


----------



## johnHooke (Nov 2, 2015)

hi. sry for offtopic but i have one q ...  j5 has auto brightness or not? lot of people on the net say it does not...thx


----------



## Kaps (Nov 2, 2015)

Samsung J5  - J500F

Can we flash superuser.zip direclty using the stock recovery or TWRP is mandatory ?

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




johnHooke said:


> hi. sry for offtopic but i have one q ...  j5 has auto brightness or not? lot of people on the net say it does not...thx

Click to collapse



No Autobrightness Option available.


----------



## CTXz (Nov 2, 2015)

Kaps said:


> Samsung J5  - J500F
> 
> Can we flash superuser.zip direclty using the stock recovery or TWRP is mandatory ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock recovery cant flash anything that isn't from samsung


----------



## Einheit-101 (Nov 3, 2015)

My mate locked himself accidentally out of his own phone by factory resetting it and now it asks for his google account, but he forgot his account data. Is there a way to unbrick the phone? Or is this just another hardbrick made by Google's new, legendary stupid device protection?

I thought it could theoretically possible to unlock the bootloader in fastboot (don't know if it's possible, or how) and flashing some custom stuff but I think it won't work.


----------



## CTXz (Nov 3, 2015)

Einheit-101 said:


> My mate locked himself accidentally out of his own phone by factory resetting it and now it asks for his google account, but he forgot his account data. Is there a way to unbrick the phone? Or is this just another hardbrick made by Google's new, legendary stupid device protection?
> 
> I thought it could theoretically possible to unlock the bootloader in fastboot (don't know if it's possible, or how) and flashing some custom stuff but I think it won't work.

Click to collapse



Can't he skip the Google account. You could flash the odin image


----------



## Einheit-101 (Nov 3, 2015)

Unfortunately, it seems you are not aware of Google's new fail, the so called device protection. Flashing any android 5 thing won't erase the device protection, only flashing 4.x could resolve this. But
A) no 4.x exists for this device
B) Bootloader must be unlocked


----------



## CTXz (Nov 4, 2015)

Einheit-101 said:


> Unfortunately, it seems you are not aware of Google's new fail, the so called device protection. Flashing any android 5 thing won't erase the device protection, only flashing 4.x could resolve this. But
> A) no 4.x exists for this device
> B) Bootloader must be unlocked

Click to collapse



Can you root it


----------



## Einheit-101 (Nov 4, 2015)

Seems not to be possible, the only thing i can enter is fastboot since the OS is blocked by Google's new device protection. So the only possible way could be a fastboot exploit that unlocks the bootloader and allows me to flash something to remove this device protection.


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## CTXz (Nov 5, 2015)

Einheit-101 said:


> Seems not to be possible, the only thing i can enter is fastboot since the OS is blocked by Google's new device protection. So the only possible way could be a fastboot exploit that unlocks the bootloader and allows me to flash something to remove this device protection.

Click to collapse



There's no fastboot Samsung phones. Only download mode.


----------



## hanan360 (Nov 5, 2015)

*j500g pit file+ 4 file firmware*

hi guys ... i somehow seem to ve corrupted my phone memory .. it is stuck at android is starting. sometimes at  samsung logo and in recovery says sbfs not mounted when i wipe data...  can anyone plz provide me with 4 file firmware or at least the pit file any j5 lte duos pit file will do????? thanks in advance.. moreover i can enter recovery and download mode and odin does detect my phone..


----------



## bhattjunaid (Nov 5, 2015)

download its official firmware from sammobile.com/firmwares and then flash via odin..


----------



## hanan360 (Nov 6, 2015)

bhattjunaid said:


> download its official firmware from sammobile.com/firmwares and then flash via odin..

Click to collapse



already have but in vain thats why asking for 4 file repair firmware and pit file... the error in recovery while wiping data is unknown volume for the path sbfs and cant mount sbfs folder.... means corrupted memory


----------



## CTXz (Nov 6, 2015)

hanan360 said:


> already have but in vain thats why asking for 4 file repair firmware and pit file... the error in recovery while wiping data is unknown volume for the path sbfs and cant mount sbfs folder.... means corrupted memory

Click to collapse



Try the fix function in twrp


----------



## hanan360 (Nov 6, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Try the fix function in twrp

Click to collapse



dont ve twrp installed or root access but can i flash it without root access?


----------



## CTXz (Nov 6, 2015)

hanan360 said:


> dont ve twrp installed or root access but can i flash it without root access?

Click to collapse



Yes you can


----------



## slash75013 (Nov 10, 2015)

@CTXz : thanks a lot


----------



## Hexiaa (Nov 16, 2015)

Sup guys,
Is there any easy way to root my Galaxy J5 SM-J500FN 5.1.1 without using Odin or flashing a new ROM?


----------



## slash75013 (Nov 17, 2015)

why you don't want to use odin ?


----------



## Hexiaa (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't know how - Im scared  I always use *zip on sd.


----------



## samrico28 (Nov 19, 2015)

*OMG ...yes Thanksyou So much how could i forget thiz method .*

:laugh: .......Thanks u so Much ..i really forgot this method ...





CTXz said:


> To everyone who needs root
> 
> May I remind you that you can root via TWRP. Just download supersu.zip and flash it. This will enable root

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------

bro could u please link the zip file ...not able to download may b link got expired 



serdotlinecho said:


> Here's the files you need, xposed apk and xposed zip file(arm 32bit).
> 
> Make sure your device was not rooted with the E5 root file and wipe the dalvik cache before flashing the zip file.

Click to collapse


----------



## CTXz (Nov 19, 2015)

samrico28 said:


> bro could u please link the zip file ...not able to download may b link got expired

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133


----------



## lcube (Nov 28, 2015)

*YES*



tiger411 said:


> Any working root method for our Samsung Galaxy J5?

Click to collapse



Download kingroot app. works like a charm and then flash a twrp. via odin


----------



## Mercu7io (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi,

Just to knwo if i have well understand.

To root can i use only kingroot?  Or need to install TWRP after? will a let my knox safe? 

Is swap possible on J5?

Thks for the help!


----------



## slash75013 (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't know if kingroot is ok to root a J5

autoroot is ok, but knox will change


----------



## CTXz (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey everyone sorry for the update delay. Need to reset my Laptop and PC again...


----------



## Mercu7io (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the autoroot. I'll look for this.
I think that for the moment, all methods changes the knox.

And about the swap of internal and external memory (8Gb of the J5 are limited), anyone have tried? I have heard that it is native on marshmallow... Should we wait for the update?


----------



## Kaps (Dec 4, 2015)

Mercu7io said:


> Thanks for the autoroot. I'll look for this.
> I think that for the moment, all methods changes the knox.
> 
> And about the swap of internal and external memory (8Gb of the J5 are limited), anyone have tried? I have heard that it is native on marshmallow... Should we wait for the update?

Click to collapse



I have heard that too but I don't think Android 6.0 update is even planned for this device (not atleast in near future). This is the worst phone i have ever used in terms of perfomance. 
Instead of waiting for the update i would sell it off and buy a good device.


----------



## iammdtanvir (Dec 7, 2015)

*can i install j500f instaed of j5008 ?*



CTXz said:


> I will take a look into the ROMs. I will tell you what I can do. I think I will make a flashable zip with the stock ROM for twrp. Don't try to flash a stock firmware via Odin. Your bootloader will probably not allow it and with that said, you will loose all data and the TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



I can not open google play in my j5008 is there any way to work google apss in my j5008??

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

please tell me the details way for install google play store or other apps from google in my j5008 ? or can I install j500f or j500h firmware in my j5008 ,?? please let me know soon ,


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## CTXz (Dec 7, 2015)

iammdtanvir said:


> I can not open google play in my j5008 is there any way to work google apss in my j5008??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------
> 
> please tell me the details way for install google play store or other apps from google in my j5008 ? or can I install j500f or j500h firmware in my j5008 ,?? please let me know soon ,

Click to collapse



Hey. You may always flash "Gapps" using TWRP for your phone from here.


----------



## Ron007d (Dec 8, 2015)

If i can't reboot from this custom recovery then what?
Will i lose my root access to it??? @CTXz


----------



## CTXz (Dec 8, 2015)

Ron007d said:


> If i can't reboot from this custom recovery then what?
> Will i lose my root access to it??? @CTXz

Click to collapse



I want to make this clear for all of you now.

Recovery doesn't need root. Root access is only disabled on a system partition. That's because android can decide it. However the recovery partition is something completely different. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SYSTEM!

So in short. Recovery doesn't require root!


----------



## (/IRENDRA (Dec 21, 2015)

tiger411 said:


> Any working root method for our Samsung Galaxy J5?

Click to collapse



Yes new version of kingroot app ..
i have succesfully rooted j500f now..


----------



## shub (Dec 23, 2015)

need unlocking code for J5 pls... can anyone point me in right direction pls?

locked to Tesco network


----------



## iammdtanvir (Dec 24, 2015)

I have j5008 which cannot support google..  can install other firmware like j500F?


----------



## Sirricsi (Dec 25, 2015)

Kingroot for rooting


----------



## Kunjunni (Dec 26, 2015)

*J500FN stock ROM*

Hi, my J500FN doesn't boot, and I can't access the recovery mode either. download mode can be accessed, but USB debugging is not enabled. Can I use ODIN to flash the stock ROM? Can anyone provide links to the stock ROM, other than sammobile? Thank You.


----------



## vaserbanix (Dec 26, 2015)

@Kunjunni
send me an Email on PM and i will give you via wetransfer

Trimis de pe al meu SM-J500FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## kyildirimays (Dec 26, 2015)

J5 compact best phone:good:


----------



## jack.willis.666 (Dec 26, 2015)

*No boot loader*

I have accidentally deleted my bootloader is there any way to get twrp or something I have the J5000FN I think (A J5)


----------



## bhattjunaid (Dec 28, 2015)

is there any way to reset Knox to 0 in j500f??


----------



## Surinder_sir (Dec 28, 2015)

*I knew it*

Contact me at fb (Facebook.com/suri131)


----------



## CTXz (Dec 30, 2015)

jack.willis.666 said:


> I have accidentally deleted my bootloader is there any way to get twrp or something I have the J5000FN I think (A J5)

Click to collapse



How can you delete your bootloader and how can you "accidentally" delete it...?


----------



## 5mohsen5 (Jan 1, 2016)

*how to root j500f ?*

anyone rooted this phone ? 

I want to root , plz help


----------



## wolverine985 (Jan 2, 2016)

jack.willis.666 said:


> I have accidentally deleted my bootloader is there any way to get twrp or something I have the J5000FN I think (A J5)

Click to collapse



bootloader deleted??
accidently??
what r u talking about??


----------



## smk.mosharraf (Jan 8, 2016)

There is no cm rom for galaxy j5???


----------



## vaserbanix (Jan 8, 2016)

smk.mosharraf said:


> There is no cm rom for galaxy j5???

Click to collapse



not yet!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-J500FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## xixn (Jan 11, 2016)

Can i get SIM unlock after root ? 
I have SM-j500g which i bought from malasia but i cant use it in Sri Lanka


----------



## Gynus (Jan 12, 2016)

have you tried flashing via odin this root ? https://download.chainfire.eu/816/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-j5lte-j5ltexx-smj500f.zip


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## xixn (Jan 13, 2016)

please Help 
 Is there a way to sim unlock J500g?


----------



## vaserbanix (Jan 14, 2016)

Gynus said:


> have you tried flashing via odin this root ? https://download.chainfire.eu/816/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-j5lte-j5ltexx-smj500f.zip

Click to collapse



on sm-j500fn it work to root
but was need to restore my stok recovery

Trimis de pe al meu SM-J500FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## smk.mosharraf (Jan 18, 2016)

How long J5 user will have to wait for Custom Rom ??? Any idea ?


----------



## CTXz (Jan 20, 2016)

smk.mosharraf said:


> How long J5 user will have to wait for Custom Rom ??? Any idea ?

Click to collapse



How long until people like you stop asking for ETAs ??? Any idea ?


----------



## nazir81 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## smk.mosharraf (Jan 20, 2016)

CTXz said:


> How long until people like you stop asking for ETAs ??? Any idea ?

Click to collapse



Well its not eta


----------



## CTXz (Jan 20, 2016)

smk.mosharraf said:


> Well its not eta

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that?

What is a ETA?
estimated time of arrival, in particular the time at which an aircraft or ship or in this case a ROM is expected to arrive


----------



## smk.mosharraf (Jan 23, 2016)

CTXz said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> What is a ETA?
> estimated time of arrival, in particular the time at which an aircraft or ship or in this case a ROM is expected to arrive

Click to collapse



We'll I m asking or curious mind want to know will ever CM Rom release for Galaxy J5?  
I think u don't understand my question!


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 24, 2016)

I tried to port the e5 rom to j5 cm12.1 but resulted in bootloop .. soon i will fix it and will provide here bugless ported 12.1


----------



## nov01 (Jan 24, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I tried to port the e5 rom to j5 cm12.1 but resulted in bootloop .. soon i will fix it and will provide here bugless ported 12.1

Click to collapse



Keep trying! I think that it would be better if you switch e5 with a5, because it is closer to the j5  and another thing is that you would need a specially built kernel for the phone to run it.
GL !


----------



## smk.mosharraf (Jan 26, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I tried to port the e5 rom to j5 cm12.1 but resulted in bootloop .. soon i will fix it and will provide here bugless ported 12.1

Click to collapse



We are waiting to ur success


----------



## Ilhamzakaria17 (Jan 31, 2016)

batsam said:


> towel root app not yet work on samsung j500 android version
> 5.1.1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Equipment  : -kingroot latest version apk
-internet
-a cup of cofee

1. Go into setting, about phone, version number tap 7x to open developer option.
2. In developer option, turn on OEM bla bla..
3. Install kingroot, open it, and tap root.

Nb : it need an internet to root your j5
Good luck ?


----------



## Shahin Khalasi (Feb 19, 2016)

*Custom rom*

Are we getting any custom rom?


----------



## briannoo (Mar 1, 2016)

CAN i install Samsung music player on j5, the google music is really boring, not nice looks at all


----------



## nov01 (Mar 1, 2016)

briannoo said:


> CAN i install Samsung music player on j5, the google music is really boring, not nice looks at all

Click to collapse



Why do you need it? There are lots of way better options, like poweramp or Neutron.


----------



## aasim92 (May 1, 2016)

Can anybody tell me if this battery (j5 battery) is compatible with galaxy s4? 
as both has same capacity 2600mah


----------



## GuestK00363 (Sep 16, 2016)

briannoo said:


> CAN i install Samsung music player on j5, the google music is really boring, not nice looks at all

Click to collapse



Yup you can install it. Just grab the apk from any reliable website and install it like a normal user app. No need of flashing.


----------



## SM-J120G root file seeker (Oct 13, 2016)

Sahillstone said:


> Hello guys..
> I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F
> I searched a lot but couldn't find it!!
> Sorry for any mistakes..
> I'm  a noob!!

Click to collapse


https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347831672

above link gives you recovery.img file for j500f (twrp)
just flash the file it on your phone using odin (without extracting), and you r good to go
i tried in j500f (J500FXXU1APE1 & J500FOJV1AOL1) ..on both its working fine


----------



## Shafqat Babloo (Oct 22, 2016)

*How To Select Only LTE Network in Samsung Galaxy J5 or J500F 4G*

see this method it might works for you
Select Only LTE Network in Samsung Galaxy J5
https://youtu.be/dBzPvZBQ7D4
:good:

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




Shafqat Babloo said:


> see this method it might works for you
> Select Only LTE Network in Samsung Galaxy J5
> https://youtu.be/dBzPvZBQ7D4
> :good:

Click to collapse



and tell me if u done



jonny789 said:


> Anyone knows , How to force " LTE only"  in J5 ??
> 
> I am seeing it neither  in Network mode options nor in service mode.
> Where is that option ?

Click to collapse


----------



## neilyn (Jul 9, 2017)

*Where to find unlock bootloader thing. I cant install custom rom, plss help me guys .*



MrMosQuito said:


> I have J500H/DS how to root this device note i have tried kingo root and towel root and also tried odin cm auto root tar file which failed in odin please guyz tell me how u rooted this device with no issue??

Click to collapse



How did you unlock the bootloader? Im using the same device as you are. Plss help


----------



## Sahillstone (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys..
I just wanted a Custom recovery CWM or TWRP for Samsung galaxy j500F 
I searched a lot but couldn't find it!! 
Sorry for any mistakes..
I'm  a noob!!


----------



## Hamidltf (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi again 
When I get the Reboot to the Recovery stayed on logo teamwin and not open
 I flashed other twrp but not solved my problem
It was not before plz help me:crying:


----------

